# cornwall - wild camping/mh friendly parking areas - urgent



## 91831 (May 1, 2005)

In a few hours I am leaving towards Cornwall. Unfortunately I have not really found any wild camping or parking area hints in this forum.
Can anybody help?

Happy motorhoming

Roland, Austria


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to the site, Roland.

There are a few stopovers here:
http://www.motorhome-list.org.uk/stopovers/stopovers_uk.htm

and here:
http://www.sleepingspots.co.uk/

and here:
http://rutgerbooy.nl/Wildcamping.htm#England & Wales

Have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## 91831 (May 1, 2005)

*that was prompt*

thank you for that prompt reply.
Some addresses look promising.

Roland, Austria


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to the site from me too!

apart from Gillian's suggestions you might try
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk
it unfortunately lost a lot of info when it fell over some months ago, but may be able to give you some help

8)


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

*Wild Camping in Cornwall*

We are a charity and although not officially a site you would be welcome, see our website at: www.makerheightscentre.ik.com We have agreed that MHF members will get a pitch for £4.50 per night, so if you come make yourself known to Tony or Gary. It is not strictly wild camping but it is a beautiful spot and primitive and you will enjoy it and come back!
BillD


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

It was very nice to see your generous help to Roland of Austria.  I wondered if any one would be able to help us with a bit of information regarding the same subject. :?: It would be much appreciated

This Friday (6th) we will be travelling down to Somerset for a few days, 8) we will be leaving straight from work and would like to find an over night stop, some were between the western end of the M27 and Salisbury. It will be late so an official site will be of no use. This will be our first attempt at wild camping we are new to this site and have only been Motor Homing for eight months. 

Many Thanks Rolley 

:smurf: :smurfin:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rolley

The sites we gave to Roland contained information relating to more areas than just Cornwall.
Was there nothing in the area you're looking at?

(Pity you aren't going via France. I'm sure I could have been more helpful )


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

There are some interesting bits of tarmac and useless roads around St. Mawgan airpot (Raf and Civvy). there are loads of places u can park around there partically on the road up to St. Eval from the direction of Mawgan Porth for example. These roads and what I think used to be tarmac circles for aircraft to park on - there is a name for them (Pans Possibly) but I cannot remember. If you take a pneumatic drill and some wire cutters with you it is also possible to get electric hookup off the mains.


----------



## 91958 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Wild Camping in Cornwall*



BillD said:


> We are a charity and although not officially a site you would be welcome, see our website at: www.makerheightscentre.ik.com We have agreed that MHF members will get a pitch for £4.50 per night, so if you come make yourself known to Tony or Gary. It is not strictly wild camping but it is a beautiful spot and primitive and you will enjoy it and come back!
> BillD


It looks beautiful 8)

Do you allow dogs?


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Denise,
Dogs are generally welcome on site, preferably subject to normal disciplines.
If I can refer you to BarryandSue's write-up entitled "A super site for us" you will get an unbiased appreciation of when he visited us last w/e.
If you want to know any more and would prefer you are welcome to PM me.
Hope to see you ere long.
BillD


----------

